# What Should I get? Beginning Orchestral Composition



## Neverfade

Hi guys, 

Nice to meet you all. 

I'm getting into composition and I was wondering what you guys suggest I get. 

My situation: 

I'm a musician who wants to get into composition and compose for video games/film/media but mainly video games. I'd like to be able to write dynamic and emotional orchestral music that can really captivate an audience. I'd like my stuff to be able to be played by a real orchestra one day; that kind of vibe. I really like the style and sound of Nobuo Uematsu who does a lot of the Final Fantasy soundtracks. 

I'd like some suggestions on what I can start out with. I want a library that I can start with, but also use a lot later down the line. Something that I can also own as well; not exactly looking for a subscription based product. 

I currently have a budget of about $500 USD to spend, and also have a high end computer that will have no issues running anything and if there happens to be any issues, I have another mid range spec PC I can use as a slave. I also am studying to be a sound engineer and have a fundamental set of production skills so there's that as well. I understand that there's Black Friday specials going around so I think it would be a good time for me to snap something good up now if it goes on sale. 

I basically have everything I need to get started, MIDI keyboard, decent monitor speakers, high end PC and musical background. I just need the library and any other suggested programs that you guys think will go well with composition for video games etc. 

I am also eligible for EDU discounts until the 13th of December. 

Any input would be appreciated. If you have any further questions please ask away.

Thank you very much for your time  

- Neverfade


----------



## rlundv

Hey!  So many threads on this topic - use the searchfunction - it's really helpful. Here is a very similar post from monday: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/first-orchestral-sample-library.87143/

Best of luck!


----------



## Geomir

Welcome! Perfect timing! With so many Black Friday sales everywhere, you can buy most libraries half the normal price! 

With a high end computer, $500 budget, and EDU discounts, you have plenty of options! Actually so many that I promise you that you are going to get confused, even anxious, to make the right choice for you!

You can start by reading the following threads, they offer opinions on what you are searching:






First Orchestral Sample Library?


I’m a aspiring composer still in high school looking to purchase my first orchestral library. I’ve saved up about 500 dollars over the past year and a half. In that time period I’ve been using free plug ins that Ive found, and Spitefire audios Labs. I’ve been looking into it and I’ve seen a lot...




vi-control.net










Best orchestra libraries for Kontakt?


What are the best Kontakt-based full orchestra libraries? If you want orchestral strings, woodwinds, brass, percussion, etc. all in one Kontakt-based package, what would the top choices be in terms of quality?




vi-control.net










East West Hollywood Orchestra


I have recently purchased BBCSO and while I'm liking it their is lots that I don't like, especially the Brass and lack of RR on long notes. So today I decided to explore Hollywood orchestra gold. I purchased it quite a while ago but have never really used it as I had SSO, however, after trying...




vi-control.net










Is The EastWest Symphonic Orchestra a good first Orchestral Library?


Hello! I have been composing for a few years in Finale, but upgraded to Logic Pro X, when I switched, I learned that the you can open the virtual instrument from Finale (The Garritan Personal Orchestra, among other Garritan Libraries) inside Logic Pro, and that has worked for a while., and I...




vi-control.net


----------



## Neverfade

beyd770 said:


> Hey!  So many threads on this topic - use the searchfunction - it's really helpful. Here is a very similar post from monday: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/first-orchestral-sample-library.87143/
> 
> Best of luck!



Thank you very much, I have looked around a little bit but haven't been able to find much. But I will have a look at that, thank you!




Geomir said:


> Welcome! Perfect timing! With so many Black Friday sales everywhere, you can buy most libraries half the normal price!
> 
> With a high end computer, $500 budget, and EDU discounts, you have plenty of options! Actually so many that I promise you that you are going to get confused, even anxious, to make the right choice for you!
> 
> You can start by reading the following threads, they offer opinions on what you are searching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Orchestral Sample Library?
> 
> 
> I’m a aspiring composer still in high school looking to purchase my first orchestral library. I’ve saved up about 500 dollars over the past year and a half. In that time period I’ve been using free plug ins that Ive found, and Spitefire audios Labs. I’ve been looking into it and I’ve seen a lot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best orchestra libraries for Kontakt?
> 
> 
> What are the best Kontakt-based full orchestra libraries? If you want orchestral strings, woodwinds, brass, percussion, etc. all in one Kontakt-based package, what would the top choices be in terms of quality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East West Hollywood Orchestra
> 
> 
> I have recently purchased BBCSO and while I'm liking it their is lots that I don't like, especially the Brass and lack of RR on long notes. So today I decided to explore Hollywood orchestra gold. I purchased it quite a while ago but have never really used it as I had SSO, however, after trying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is The EastWest Symphonic Orchestra a good first Orchestral Library?
> 
> 
> Hello! I have been composing for a few years in Finale, but upgraded to Logic Pro X, when I switched, I learned that the you can open the virtual instrument from Finale (The Garritan Personal Orchestra, among other Garritan Libraries) inside Logic Pro, and that has worked for a while., and I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net



I appreciate your prompt reply very much, I will also check those out as well. Thank you so much!


----------



## Neverfade

One thing I wanted to ask was what people's thoughts on VSL was? 

Is it a good idea to purchase volume 1 of the synchron-ized special edition and then build up upon that with their next volume up? 

Or would you recommend getting an alternative all-in-one library and adding what I need later on slowly?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Neverfade said:


> and also have a high end computer that will have no issues running anything and if there happens to be any issues



What are the specs? And what will you be using for an audio interface?


----------



## Geomir

VSL Synchronized Editions have a very good reputation. I don't own any of their libraries, but people that own them here, like @AndyP, can confirm it.

If you could increase a little your budget and get VSL Synchronized Special Edition Volume 1 and Volume 1 Plus, you will have covered all the essentials plus many more!

In case you follow that path, you are going to need to purchase a USB eLicenser (Vienna or Steinberg will do) and plug it to your computer in order to use these libraries (or any VSL library). Even if it's not so expensive or difficult to do, some people are discouraged by this, it's always up to you!


----------



## Neverfade

Wolfie2112 said:


> What are the specs? And what will you be using for an audio interface?



CPU: Intel i9900K at 5.0 GHZ
RAM: 64gb
HDD: 2TB x2
SSD: 250gb M.2, 1tb SSD

This should be fine right? 

I'm currently using a Scarlett 2i2 3rd Gen which is being output to 2 YAMAHA HS8's. Could be better but a decent budget starting point I guess


----------



## Neverfade

Geomir said:


> VSL Synchronized Editions have a very good reputation. I don't own any of their libraries, but people that own them here, like @AndyP, can confirm it.
> 
> If you could increase a little your budget and get VSL Synchronized Special Edition Volume 1 and Volume 1 Plus, you will have covered all the essentials plus many more!
> 
> In case you follow that path, you are going to need to purchase a USB eLicenser (Vienna or Steinberg will do) and plug it to your computer in order to use these libraries (or any VSL library). Even if it's not so expensive or difficult to do, some people are discouraged by this, it's always up to you!



Thank you for your input, and I'd love to hear what @AndyP can say about VSL. I guess I should've mentioned this before but I already have a Steinberg eLicenser as well so that's great! Thank you very much for your comment and I'll put this into consideration as their stuff sounds good to me so far.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Neverfade said:


> CPU: Intel i9900K at 5.0 GHZ
> RAM: 64gb
> HDD: 2TB x2
> SSD: 250gb M.2, 1tb SSD
> 
> This should be fine right?
> 
> I'm currently using a Scarlett 2i2 3rd Gen which is being output to 2 YAMAHA HS8's. Could be better but a decent budget starting point I guess



Sounds like you’re good for just about any library. I have HS8’s, love them.


----------



## Geomir

Neverfade said:


> Thank you for your input, and I'd love to hear what @AndyP can say about VSL. I guess I should've mentioned this before but I already have a Steinberg eLicenser as well so that's great! Thank you very much for your comment and I'll put this into consideration as their stuff sounds good to me so far.


@AndyP took his time to reply and help, but he replied in another similar post instead of this one (I suppose by accident)! So I copy-paste for you his comments about VSL:

_"Qualitatively and quantitatively the VSL Synchronized SE packages are hard to beat!
I don't know if VSL makes a BF or XMAS sale, but with package 1 and 2, or 1 and 1+ you get everything you need. First class woodwinds, good strings, solo instruments of all kinds, a super steinway piano, and it's resource-saving. You can also load articulations individually, or build your own patches as combos or with reduced articulations.
The plus packages offer some important articulations, like thrills, but you can do without them.

If I had to decide now (without already having many librarys) I would choose VSL. Out of the box is not necessarily the epic sound, but with a bit of tweaking you can do that too.

What I would also like to mention is that there are good upgrade options at reduced prices if you want to upgrade to the "bigger" packages.

Edit: And ... polyphonic legato! Hard to beat for the price!"_


----------



## Neverfade

Geomir said:


> @AndyP took his time to reply and help, but he replied in another similar post instead of this one (I suppose by accident)! So I copy-paste for you his comments about VSL:
> 
> _"Qualitatively and quantitatively the VSL Synchronized SE packages are hard to beat!
> I don't know if VSL makes a BF or XMAS sale, but with package 1 and 2, or 1 and 1+ you get everything you need. First class woodwinds, good strings, solo instruments of all kinds, a super steinway piano, and it's resource-saving. You can also load articulations individually, or build your own patches as combos or with reduced articulations.
> The plus packages offer some important articulations, like thrills, but you can do without them.
> 
> If I had to decide now (without already having many librarys) I would choose VSL. Out of the box is not necessarily the epic sound, but with a bit of tweaking you can do that too.
> 
> What I would also like to mention is that there are good upgrade options at reduced prices if you want to upgrade to the "bigger" packages.
> 
> Edit: And ... polyphonic legato! Hard to beat for the price!"_



Thanks very much for your reply and @AndyP as well  I'm going to have a listen to more of the VSL demos and have also discovered and looking at Audio Imperia's Nucleus. I can get it down to $359.20 with my EDU discount. Pretty decent price! I wonder if VSL will do a BF or Christmas sale too.. Maybe it might be worth sending them a message and seeing if they do EDU discounts as well?


----------



## Geomir

Neverfade said:


> Thanks very much for your reply and @AndyP as well  I'm going to have a listen to more of the VSL demos and have also discovered and looking at Audio Imperia's Nucleus. I can get it down to $359.20 with my EDU discount. Pretty decent price! I wonder if VSL will do a BF or Christmas sale too.. Maybe it might be worth sending them a message and seeing if they do EDU discounts as well?


Nice idea! You've got nothing to lose! Ask them everything that you want! You are a potential customer, they must do their best to support you!


----------



## Neverfade

Geomir said:


> Nice idea! You've got nothing to lose! Ask them everything that you want! You are a potential customer, they must do their best to support you!


I'll let you know what they say


----------



## Geomir

Neverfade said:


> I'll let you know what they say


Thank you! I would be curious! You know, how good their support is when you ask them something, anything, can be an important factor!


----------



## AndyP

Neverfade said:


> Maybe it might be worth sending them a message and seeing if they do EDU discounts as well?


As far as I know, there are EDU discounts. Also their support is fast and helpful. Paul but also his colleagues are very good contacts.
I can only report positive about VSL.


----------



## Neverfade

@AndyP and @Geomir they replied saying just to look out for their newest newsletter. It hasn’t come out yet but I checked their website they’re doing some Black Friday specials but unfortunately not on the syncron-ized editions! :( how would you rate their normal VI Special edition Andy?


----------



## lucor

With a budget of 500 bucks, I would just get EastWest Hollywood Orchestra Diamond for currently $373 and a 1tb SSD for ~$100. It's an incredible package and you don't really need anything else to make orchestral music.
The only real downside of Hollywood Orchestra is that it's very resource hungry, but your PC is powerful enough. The SSD is a must though.


----------



## AndyP

The VI Special edition is definitely very good. I think they are exactly the same samples. Dry, but there is also a reverb inside the player. The player is also good, I got along very well with it.

VSL offers a cheap update to the synchron versions, and it's definitely worth it. There are more instruments, like the D-274 Steinway piano, and more depending on the package. Definitely worth the update price, I mean around 30€ per package.

I would ask VSL for the update price on the Synchron, I haven't regretted the update. The synchron player offers some very nice features, panning, position on the stage, is optimally set over the entire library...


----------



## AndyP

lucor said:


> With a budget of 500 bucks, I would just get EastWest Hollywood Orchestra Diamond for currently $373 and a 1tb SSD for ~$100. It's an incredible package and you don't really need anything else to make orchestral music.
> The only real downside of Hollywood Orchestra is that it's very resource hungry, but your PC is powerful enough. The SSD is a must though.


That would also be my alternative proposal to VSL. But the VSL LIbraries are much easier to use and better organized.
From the sound these are 2 fundamentally different Libraries. I bought both because they complement each other perfectly. The VSL Woodwinds are much better. EWHO sounds like Hollywood, VSL is much more classic.
EWHO is already a great library an i can recommend this as well.


----------



## Neverfade

@lucor @AndyP I will wait and see until their newest newsletter comes out. Maybe synchron series EDU discount?? I wonder if I should wait until further notice. Thanks for both of your inputs. I’ve heard that EW is hard to get around and that VSL’s is great also. I’m liking the sound of VSL, will listen to more EW Stuff to see though.


----------



## Ben

Neverfade said:


> Maybe synchron series EDU discount?


We usually have an EDU / back to school sale once a year in September.
But if you are interested in the SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions, you can buy the VI Special Editions that will be on sale 50% off, and upgrade to the SYNCHRON-ized version.


VolumeBF PriceUpgrade to SYSum% compared to SY List-PriceVolume 1
Volume 1 PLUS
Volume 2
Volume 2 PLUS
Volume 3
Volume 4148€
143€
148€
133€
163€
113€47€
47€
55€
35€
47€
35€195€
190€
203€
168€
210€
148€34%
33%
31%
37%
35%
34%
_I just now did these calculations and hope the numbers are correct and I did no mistake._


So even if you want the SY SE, you will greatly profit from this Black Friday sale (31% - 37% off compared to SY SE listprice, and you will get both versions!)


----------



## Neverfade

Ben said:


> We usually have an EDU / back to school sale once a year in September.
> But if you are interested in the SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions, you can buy the VI Special Editions that will be on sale 50% off, and upgrade to the SYNCHRON-ized version.
> 
> 
> VolumeBF PriceUpgrade to SYSum% compared to SY List-PriceVolume 1
> Volume 1 PLUS
> Volume 2
> Volume 2 PLUS
> Volume 3
> Volume 4148€
> 143€
> 148€
> 133€
> 163€
> 113€47€
> 47€
> 55€
> 35€
> 47€
> 35€195€
> 190€
> 203€
> 168€
> 210€
> 148€34%
> 33%
> 31%
> 37%
> 35%
> 34%
> _I just now did these calculations and hope the numbers are correct and I did no mistake._
> 
> 
> 
> So even if you want the SY SE, you will greatly profit from this Black Friday sale (31% - 37% off compared to SY SE listprice, and you will get both versions!)



Wow Ben! Thanks so much for replying to this with you info! That sounds amazing.. When does the current Black Friday sale end?? Just so I know when’s my last day to decide! You may have just completely won me over 😅


----------



## Ben

26th November - 2nd December


----------



## mobiuscog

Are the SY upgrade prices also BF specials, or are they standard upgrade prices that could be taken at a later date ?


----------



## Ben

mobiuscog said:


> Are the SY upgrade prices also BF specials, or are they standard upgrade prices that could be taken at a later date ?


These are the standard upgrade prices.


----------



## Geomir

Ben said:


> 26th November - 2nd December


Really great prices! I have some simple questions:

1) The legato of the included solo strings, winds, and brass instruments in VSL SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition Volumes 1-2, is it true sampled legato?

2) Is the following USB device OK to use with VSL libraries? Is it enough to store several VSL licenses?








STEINBERG USB eLicenser Steinberg Key < Software Sequencers | Nakas Music Store


STEINBERG USB eLicenser Steinberg Key < Software Sequencers | Nakas Music Store




www.nakas.gr





3) If I buy the VI Special Editions and then I upgrade to SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions (as you recommended), do I have to keep both in my SSD? Can I just keep only the SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions and only the new Synchon Player?


----------



## AndyP

Geomir said:


> Really great prices! I have some simple questions:
> 
> 1) The legato of the included solo strings, winds, and brass instruments in VSL SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition Volumes 1-2, is it true sampled legato?
> 
> 2) Is the following USB device OK to use with VSL libraries? Is it enough to store several VSL licenses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEINBERG USB eLicenser Steinberg Key < Software Sequencers | Nakas Music Store
> 
> 
> STEINBERG USB eLicenser Steinberg Key < Software Sequencers | Nakas Music Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nakas.gr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) If I buy the VI Special Editions and then I upgrade to SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions (as you recommended), do I have to keep both in my SSD? Can I just keep only the SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions and only the new Synchon Player?


1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Yes (the old and the new are independent Libraries.)

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Neverfade

AndyP said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Yes
> 3. Yes (the old and the new are independent Libraries.)
> 
> Hope this was helpful.



Wow that's awesome! I worked a whole bunch recently so I can increase my budget a bit.. What would you say are the "essentials" out of volume 1-4 Including the Plus editions?


----------



## Geomir

AndyP said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Yes
> 3. Yes (the old and the new are independent Libraries.)
> 
> Hope this was helpful.


Of course it was very helpful!

1. Great!
2. Great!
3. Great! I wonder if I could update to the SYNCHRON version without even installing the Classic Version! I suppose owning the license of the Classic Version is more than enough to buy (and install) the Synchron upgrade, right? Just to save myself from the extra downloads...

Now I am going to ask you something else in another thread! Thank you in advance!


----------



## AndyP

The SYNCHRON version is a completely standalone installation, so it is not necessary to install SE first.


----------



## Geomir

Neverfade said:


> Wow that's awesome! I worked a whole bunch recently so I can increase my budget a bit.. What would you say are the "essentials" out of volume 1-4 Including the Plus editions?


My vote would go VSL Special Synchron-ized Editions:
Volume 1 (+ Plus)
Volume 2 (+ Plus)
After that it gets too specialized (for a beginner library) imho.


----------



## Neverfade

Geomir said:


> My vote would go VSL Special Synchron-ized Editions:
> Volume 1 (+ Plus)
> Volume 2 (+ Plus)
> After that it gets too specialized (for a beginner library) imho.



That's cool, yeah I was just looking at them and saw that 3 + 4 start to get more into things I've never heard of or not sure I'd need right now, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Geomir

Neverfade said:


> That's cool, yeah I was just looking at them and saw that 3 + 4 start to get more into things I've never heard of or not sure I'd need right now, so I thought I'd ask.


LOL the same happened to me, if it's something you've never heard of, I don't think it's something you are going to need anytime soon!


----------



## Ben

Volume 1 (PLUS) is our recommendation for a start in the sampling world, or someone starting with our libraries.

If it's in the budget, Volume 2 (PLUS) is also a "must-have". It adds Chamber Strings, that are also great for layering. Also it has a3 ensembles of woodwinds, as well as even more solo instruments.

Volume 3 adds Appassionata Strings (normal and con-sordino), a huge string orchestra, as well as con sordino solo strings, con sordino chamber strings and a second harp.

Volume 4 adds some less common instruments, a choir, solo voices. A good to have package, and it is also the cheapest package.


----------



## river angler

Here are some links regarding Orchestral Tools Berlin Orchestra Inspire series which I highly recommend and that will fall well into your budget should a bundle price for both libraries appear in the imminent BF/Christmas sales!...






Berlin Inspire 1 and 2


How do you guys find these libraries? Screen casts look and sound amazing for quick sketch. All the " out of the box" sounds sound rather amazing. No need additional reverb ?




vi-control.net





https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/43

https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/41

Between the two libraries you have a great selection of all instruments both solo (with legato) and ensemble with a few sections too. A wealth of percussion, choirs, harps, piano and special orchestral fx. Everything one needs to compile extremely realistic and inspiring musical mockups that can also stand well as final recordings too! 

The Inspire series is regarded and indeed marketed as a sketching library but since owning this for a year after originally thinking of lashing out thousands for an all bells and whistles collection of orchestral section libraries I have yet to exhaust the capabilities of it as a professional composer/musician.


----------



## Geomir

Ben said:


> These are the standard upgrade prices.


When I visit the webpage of SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition(s) (any of them) I see the normal price, but I don't see any "upgrade" or "crossgrade" option. Is this normal (because I still don't own a VSL Special Edition Library)?


----------



## Ben

Geomir said:


> When I visit the webpage of SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition(s) (any of them) I see the normal price, but I don't see any "upgrade" or "crossgrade" option. Is this normal (because I still don't own a VSL Special Edition Library)?


Yes, when you visit the page and you are logged in your personal discount will be calculated and displayed.


----------



## mobiuscog

Will the price of the special editions (including the BF discount) drop down more if another special edition is already owned ? As in, would it be better to buy them separately rather than all together ?


----------

